# How do I use the heated mirrors?



## dsn112 (Jun 18, 2010)

Is there something I need to do? Or do I just turn on the front defroster. So far I see nothing happening


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man, cold already?!?!...nothing to do with the front defroster....just turn the mirror adjustment knob to 1 o'clock position - should have a little defroster pix...stay warm dude!


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

This is by far the worst mirror defrost I've ever used. Feels like it gonna break and is unnatural to turn. :thumbdown:


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> This is by far the worst mirror defrost I've ever used. Feels like it gonna break and is unnatural to turn. :thumbdown:


 I agree feels like you are breaking it.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> I agree feels like you are breaking it.


 I thought it came on when u turned the rear defroster on?


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> This is by far the worst mirror defrost I've ever used. Feels like it gonna break and is unnatural to turn. :thumbdown:


 LOL, I actually thought I broke it, but I kept turning it back and forth and realized that's how it was suppose to feel. Feels flimsy but hey, that's a VW umpkin:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there a light that comes on when it is turned on.


----------



## 01Byte (Oct 7, 2007)

cook0066 said:


> Is there a light that comes on when it is turned on.


 No, but the mirrors look a little bigger.


----------



## mlk411 (Sep 29, 2011)

the knob in my car clicks at the 12:00 position, even though the defrost icon is at the 1:00/2:00 position. Normal? 

2012 Sport


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

^ yes, its normal. Mine is the same way.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Ha! I had to use it tonight and had the same problem. I was trying to get it to stay on the icon which is on 2 o'clock but it would move over to the 12 o'clock position. I realized that's just how it is. Kinda counterintuitive but I guess they have it to the side to make it more visible.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

CC Rider said:


> This is by far the worst mirror defrost I've ever used. Feels like it gonna break and is unnatural to turn. :thumbdown:


 Glad to hear everyones feels like this. thought it was just mine.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

CC Rider said:


> This is by far the worst mirror defrost I've ever used. Feels like it gonna break and is unnatural to turn. :thumbdown:


 I agree, but have to say the mirrors defog/de-ice pretty damn quick. :thumbup:


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

It's not on a timer so don't forget to turn it off or you'll burn your mirrors.

Mack


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

CC Rider said:


> This is by far the worst mirror defrost I've ever used. Feels like it gonna break and is unnatural to turn. :thumbdown:


 Works great for me.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

HornetHandler said:


> It's not on a timer so don't forget to turn it off or you'll burn your mirrors.
> 
> Mack


Interesting. Wasn't aware of this. Thanks.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlk411 (Sep 29, 2011)

phantom2010 said:


> I agree feels like you are breaking it.


It sure does. I assume it doesn't matter if the knob is turned clockwise or counterclockwise?


----------



## Mike deez (May 22, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> Interesting. Wasn't aware of this. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


Ive got a 2012 R-Line..Mine has a timer :wave:
No "Burnt mirrors" here..do they actually burn?


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mike deez said:


> Ive got a 2012 R-Line..Mine has a timer :wave:
> No "Burnt mirrors" here..do they actually burn?


Really you have a timer? If so, mine does not seem to...how long before they turn off?


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

instigator31 said:


> Really you have a timer? If so, mine does not seem to...how long before they turn off?


I truly believe this can be adjusted with VCDS


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

The mirrors only heat up with the defrost button below 60 degrees (I think). This pisses me off because in Florida the mirrors fog up well above that temperature (high dew point).

Until I read the owner's manual, I didn't know this


----------

